
Show HN: Retrace.gl – a webgl2/glsl path tracer with a declarative scene API - stasilo
https://github.com/stasilo/retrace.gl
======
ladon86
Fantastic work, produces a high quality render result at around 500 samples.
Is it possible to customize the sample count used in realtime mode, or is that
automatic? I initially tried on my integrated GPU, but over on my 2080 Ti I'm
getting over 120 fps, and would love to see how high I can push that. Love the
set of demo scenes you've provided, especially normal mapping and dynamic
volumes.

~~~
stasilo
Thanks! :) Currently the real time sample count is hardcoded to 1 sample per
frame, if you can be bothered with cloning and building the app though, the
line to change is:
[https://github.com/stasilo/retrace.gl/blob/master/src/store/...](https://github.com/stasilo/retrace.gl/blob/master/src/store/index.js#L177).

I'll make this along with render res. and some other settings customizable in
the future :)

